# To the girls....



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why are guys like this adored?










I just watched a recent news segment online, where a bunch of teenage girls (13-19) were gushing about how they only wanted to see Taylor Lautner, because he was so hot (omg!) and because of his body (omg! omg!)

I mean, really? Are girls really that shallow?

Not to mention that it's not only teenage girls that buy into this crap. 40-50 year old soccer moms are watching Twilight, and drooling over him. How seriously messed up is that?

I've never been able to understand why girls want guys with muscles. To me, I *like *having skinny arms. I'd like to lose the beer belly, because it's unhealthy, but if I was a beanpole I'd be super happy, because that's who I am inside. I'm not a jock, I don't even like sports. I consider myself a trendy, artistic, quirky guy.

Yet when I see girls drooling over this guy's (and other guy's) bodies, I feel it's pathetic. I mean, only _one _girl mentioned Robert Pattison in that video. I could understand it if they were drooling over Robert, because he is good looking (as a straight guy, I can admit to that), and he seems like a cool dude regardless. But what does this Taylor Lamer have to offer, except his body? *Nothing, but that seems to be what these girls are going for. He even seems unintelligent, based upon the interview snippets I've seen. NOT a cool guy like Robert.

*This is NOT an attack on women, btw. I understand there are some intelligent and wise women out there who aren't into all that Jacob half naked body stuff. But honestly, I can't help but wonder, as a guy...what do you see in a guy like that?


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty sure if they interviewed guys they would be just as shallow and choose some blond with massive hooters.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Prodrive said:


> Pretty sure if they interviewed guys they would be just as shallow and choose some blond with massive hooters.


Not me. I like petite brunettes.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

That guy doesn't really have much muscle mass from the looks of it, but he does have very low body fat. Girls want a guy who's healthy looking just like we want a girl who's healthy looking. I don't see the problem.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The women I've known like his muscles. I'm more attracted to a scruffy Hugh Lory, Billy Bob Thornton, Humphrey Bogart (eh, I'm weird-I don't think they're "hot" either)...not that I'm looking for that in a potential mate. Actually, character-wise, I'd probably prefer not. I just like to observe. What we like to look at on the outside and what we want to see in potential partners isn't always the same. This is no different from men drooling over their pinups. Don't worry about it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> That guy doesn't really have much muscle mass from the looks of it, but he does have very low body fat. Girls want a guy who's healthy looking just like we want a girl who's healthy looking. I don't see the problem.


The problem is that they're basing attraction off looks, instead of including personality. It would be just as bad if a guy did it about girls.

Relationships are built on common interests, personalities that are in common, and balance and understanding. *Where does that come in, with Taylor Lauter? None of these girls know him, for all they know he could be completely incompatible with them...yet I'll bet if he agreed to marry them, they'd agree instantly. And not regret it till a few days later.

*Our society is driving more towards a 'looks' society. Get what's quick and easy. If something looks good, it IS good...regardless of whether it's good for YOU.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Who cares if you don't believe the guy's good looking? Women do and nothing's wrong with that, just like nothing is wrong with a man admiring a conventionally attractive actress. It appears that you just have sour grapes because you don't get attention.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Iced, how do you know I don't get attention? I've gotten attention from some very attractive women, thank you very much.

However, if my wife was into this kind of thing, I'd be weirded out, honestly. Same with a girlfriend.

This isn't a dig against Twilight, because I enjoy reading the books. But honestly, the movies? They suck. And the only reason these girls are going to see them is because of the two good looking dudes.










I'm still of the belief that Harry Potter is WAY cooler.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

WintersTale said:


> Not me. I like petite brunettes.


You like petite women and you tell women how shallow they are for not liking fat slobs? Not saying you are one I havent seen your body lol. But isnt there a contradiction here?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Are you Serious!?!?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

yawn.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

stylicho said:


> You like petite women and you tell women how shallow they are for not liking fat slobs? Not saying you are one I havent seen your body lol. But isnt there a contradiction here?


I'm not a fat slob, geez.

I'm maybe 30 pounds overweight. That's not fat. And it's all gone to my middle, which people rarely notice unless I point it out.

And since mostly petite women have shown interest in me, even when I was near 300 pounds (not anywhere near that anymore), I formed a preference. Sorry for disillusioning you.

My question was why do these girls drool over a celebrity who couldn't care less about them as people? It would be the same if I said that Jessica Simpson is my soulmate...of course she isn't, she only looks good. Well, that's what this Taylor whatsits name is, just a good looking guy with *no substance.*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I find it ironic that the girls are ignoring this thread, while it's 95% guys responding.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't have much to add to this thread, because even though I am a chick I don't see what all the girls are raving about.

I haven't read twilight, but maybe it has something to do with his character? I guess the muscles would be attractive to some girls, but maybe it has something more to do with the kind of love-obsessed guy he plays on screen?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Prodrive said:


> Pretty sure if they interviewed guys they would be just as shallow and choose some blond with massive hooters.


Correct.

Everyone has weird/not so weird crushes on celebrities or the characters they play in movies or television. It has happened since the dawn of media.


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

To each his/her own...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> I don't have much to add to this thread, because even though I am a chick I don't see what all the girls are raving about.
> 
> I haven't read twilight, but maybe it has something to do with his character? I guess the muscles would be attractive to some girls, but maybe it has something more to do with the kind of love-obsessed guy he plays on screen?


Okay, maybe that's it. After all, I emphasize more with Jacob Black than with Edward Cullen...who I think is a major jerk. And that's from reading the books.

However, it's clearly obvious that this guy is no more Jacob Black than Emma Watson is Hermoine Granger. I'm attracted to Emma because of her personality, but what do these girls see in Taylor Lauter? *He's dull, with no personality, just a well toned body. If anything, Robert is the cooler person, because he's...well, just a cool dude.

*And also, Taylor can't act to save his life. Neither can the girl who plays Bella. The only main character in the Twilight movies that can act worth a damn is Robert Pattinson.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

WintersTale said:


> I find it ironic that the girls are ignoring this thread, while it's 95% guys responding.


Well it probably took them a little while to pick their jaws up off the floor, after seeing a *guy *complaining about *girls* being shallow~


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Well it probably took them a little while to pick their jaws up off the floor, after seeing a *guy *complaining about *girls* being shallow~


I lol'd quietly to myself because I did do this. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Girls are always complaining about guys being shallow...well, they refuse to admit that they're *just as shallow.

*So much for guys being more looks oriented, and girls being more personality oriented. It's all a load of bull.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

whats wrong with liking someone for their looks????

its easier to look nice than change your personality! taylor lautner was a skinny as hell, but he worked out alot. Its easier to workout than overcome social anxiety!! this is a good thing that chicks dig this.

I wish all girls were 100% "shallow", then i could just excersize, look nice and never have to worry about overcoming sa.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> However, if my wife was into this kind of thing, I'd be weirded out, honestly. Same with a girlfriend. QUOTE]
> 
> Why? This reminds me of the boyfriend's porn thread. Do you think it's cheating?
> 
> ...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I see you're all united in this. I give up.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why? This reminds me of the boyfriend's porn thread. Do you think it's cheating?

*No, but it would make me feel uncomfortable if they were drooling over someone who's as far removed from me physically as possible. It would make me think that she would cheat on me, if a 'muscle man' happened to make a move on her. *

Again, I don't think it means much for women to be attracted to the _Twilight_ guys. It's rather innocent. Or how about women who go to Chipendales? Not my thing, but it's just for fun.

*Again, it's as far removed from my body physically. I accept that there are women who like nerds...hell, all the girls that have hit on me over the years have obviously liked nerdy men. But it would bother me if they liked both nerds and jocky guys...it would make me feel inferior, like she didn't like me the way I am and so I'd have to build up muscles in order to get that kind of attention. *

And yeah, Harry Potter is WAY cooler (particulary the books). I laughed out loud at the 2nd _Twilight_ movie (couldn't help it). It's ridiculously chicky. What have we done to our vampires? Noooooo!

*I agree, the first movie was decent, the second movie sucked.

I am of the minority that feels the books are much better than the movies. In fact, I really like Stephenie Meyer's writing, and enjoy the plotlines. I just think it's cheesy when it's translated to the big screen...and they sometimes leave the best parts out.

Both movies were NOT how I imagined it while reading the books. Not sure about Eclipse, haven't seen it yet, but I can't imagine them pulling off that awesome dramatic fight scene in the book successfully, especially with 2/3rds of the acting cast not knowing how to act. 
*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

And yes, I admit that it's a contradiction to what I said earlier. 

I'm regretting starting this thread now. Jesus, I just wanted to comment on how insane I thought that news video was. I never knew I was opening such a huge can of worms.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> I could understand it if they were drooling over Robert, because he is good looking (as a straight guy, I can admit to that)


So it's fine to lust after a celeb who just happened to get lucky in the genetic lottery but somehow a bad thing to like a guy who puts obvious hard work into maintaining his body? You don't wake up looking like that you know.



WintersTale said:


> I'm still of the belief that Harry Potter is WAY cooler.


Well, that's true, lol.

If you really wanted that body type it's possible to get it. As someone already mentioned Taylor Lautner was skinny as hell before he started working out. _I_ was skinny as hell before i did the same. And as far as i can tell i haven't had a massive personality restructuring due to the increased muscle mass. I'm still a bit of a geek/nerd/whatever.

I think having a more muscular physique probably attracts more attention but i really don't think it has much bearing on the longevity of a long-term relationship or the likelihood of her cheating on you, so i don't think you need to worry about things like that.

I still think personality (& confidence) is far more important.


----------



## Prodrive (Aug 5, 2010)

It's human nature, simple as that. Girls swoon over attractive actor, why is this surprising? Guys are no different. And of course its all subjective what people find sexy and what they do not, its not like all girls would be like that lol. I honestly fail to see the issue here at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Paragon said:


> So it's fine to lust after a celeb who just happened to get lucky in the genetic lottery but somehow a bad thing to like a guy who puts obvious hard work into maintaining his body? You don't wake up looking like that you know.
> 
> Well, that's true, lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you! :clap This is one of the most helpful and constructive things posted in here so far.

And I agree, it's not hard to get a body like that. I'm sure I could go to the gym, and a year or two later, have a body like Taylor Lautner's. *But do I really NEED to do that, in order to attract these girls attention...that's my point, you know. And relationships are built off of personality, not looks.

*Some guys are good, kind people, yet they're not as blessed genetically...and girls pass them over for guys who basically just lifted a bunch of weights. The kind of weight I like to lift is a book, I think that's the best kind of weight.

I guess I don't understand it, much as I don't understand the guys who go crazy for big boobies. I like petite women, always have (since I started becoming sexually interested in girls in middle school), so that's something that's ingrained in me.

To the guy who called me a jerk...okay, I admit I judged Taylor without knowing him. Maybe he's a nice guy. He just seems like an airhead going by his interviews...but I don't know him personally, so I can't judge. _But neither did any of those girls, so all they were judging him by was his body. _


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

Humans like to have sexual fantasies. Which is often unrelated to a meaningful relationship.

Its complex I guess. An attractive women can really turn me on and make me want her but its also true that her inner beauty an essential part to our union.

We don't always want what we need. Its like eating junk food.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

SapphireBlue said:


> Humans like to have sexual fantasies. Which can be different from a meaningful relationship. Its complex stuff.


Noted.

Oh screw it, this thread was a huge mistake. :afr:afr


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> *Again, it's as far removed from my body physically. I accept that there are women who like nerds...hell, all the girls that have hit on me over the years have obviously liked nerdy men. But it would bother me if they liked both nerds and jocky guys...it would make me feel inferior, like she didn't like me the way I am and so I'd have to build up muscles in order to get that kind of attention. *


I guess I can understand that, but I wouldn't let it get to you too much. Afterall, she'd most likely be attracted to you and she'd have more of a connection with you, especially if you had been together a while. The attraction to these guys is shallow, just like you said, and it's more of a fun fantasy kind of thing. Nothing more. EDIT: No, you don't have to look like these guys to get a woman's attention, or for her to think you're physically attractive.



WintersTale said:


> *I am of the minority that feels the books are much better than the movies. In fact, I really like Stephenie Meyer's writing, and enjoy the plotlines. I just think it's cheesy when it's translated to the big screen...and they sometimes leave the best parts out.*
> 
> *Both movies were NOT how I imagined it while reading the books. Not sure about Eclipse, haven't seen it yet, but I can't imagine them pulling off that awesome dramatic fight scene in the book successfully, especially with 2/3rds of the acting cast not knowing how to act. *


Actually, I think a lot of women went to see the movies, because they were in love with the books. Now they watch for the actors (sorry - he he). You know, I was interested in reading the books, at first, but after seeing the fan base...hmmmm. I suppose I'm being shallow there. I just saw the movies to see what all the hubbub was about. Meh! Movies are usually never as good as the books. I'd be surprised if you are in the minority. I kinda don't know what I'm talking about though (at least as far as the _Twilight_ series is concerned).


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Noted.
> 
> Oh screw it, this thread was a huge mistake. :afr:afr


No it makes a lota sense. its a good discussion. Love is really weird.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I guess I can understand that, but I wouldn't let it get to you too much. Afterall, she'd most likely be attracted to you and she'd have more of a connection with you, especially if you had been together a while. The attraction to these guys is shallow, just like you said, and it's more of a fun fantasy kind of thing. Nothing more.
> 
> *So, kind of like some guys like their girlfriends to dress up like Princess Leia? That actually makes sense, thanks for explaining it to me.
> 
> ...


*Well, it's probably split 50/50: those girls that are in love with the books, and go to see the movies, and those girls that just go to see the movies to see the hot actors.

I started reading the books before I began to see the movies, and I was kind of late on the wagon, so I sort of bought into the craze. I read the first book, just to see what all the hoopla was about...and I enjoyed it so much that I read the second and third. Now I'm on the fourth.

I just find the plotline interesting. I find the sci-fi aspect more interesting than the romance part...some parts of that are a bit overblown. Especially since the female character is in love with the vampire, and I can't stand him...I like Jacob Black more. But you shouldn't judge the series by the movies, since Taylor and Kristen Stewart can't act. Robert Pattinson can, and he's pretty much the main star that saves the script from turning into complete embarrassment. 
*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

"*I'd be lying if I said I didn't have my own celebrity fantasies. But the types of girls that I tend to go for in real life don't necessarily reflect the girls I fantasize about.*"

BINGO!

"*But you shouldn't judge the series by the movies, since Taylor and Kristen Stewart can't act. Robert Pattinson can, and he's pretty much the main star that saves the script from turning into complete embarrassment.*"

I was more turned off by the teenie-bopper fan base, but yeah. I will probably give the books a try, because A LOT of people say they are really really good. If the author is a good writer, that makes it all the better. The fact that you're a man and that you enjoy the books (okay, shallow on my part again), gives me the idea that the books may not be so bad afterall. I will just have to see for myself. Thanks!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I was more turned off by the teenie-bopper fan base, but yeah. I will probably give the books a try, because A LOT of people say they are really really good. If the author is a good writer, that makes it all the better. The fact that you're a man and that you enjoy the books (okay, shallow on my part again), gives me the idea that the books may not be so bad afterall. I will just have to see for myself. Thanks!


*Yeah, I don't like the teenybopper fanbase, either. In fact, Eclipse was playing right down the street from me (I live right next to a movie theater), and I didn't go because of the embarrassment. It was hard enough walking up to the cash register with the four Twilight books (yes, I bought them.)

Her writing is a bit stilted in the first book, but don't worry...she gets better in the second and third book. It's also been said that the fourth book is one of the best books to come out in popular fiction this century; I'm only 15 pages into it so far, but so far I'm enjoying it. The way she writes really makes you imagine the scenes in your mind, which is what every good writer should strive for.

Thanks for the compliment, btw! 
*


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Subliminal messages is why.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Team Jacob ftw! :blush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. You should've put a warning. >_>


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Women expect me to shave my facial hair, is it so unreasonable that I expect the EXACT SAME thing from them? Am I shallow for that???


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> The problem is that they're basing attraction off looks, instead of including personality. It would be just as bad if a guy did it about girls.
> 
> Relationships are built on common interests, personalities that are in common, and balance and understanding. *Where does that come in, with Taylor Lauter? None of these girls know him.*


*

Moot point? I find Tina Fey attractive although I do not know her personally. I also do not know Miranda Kerr, or Scarlett Johansson for that matter yet still find them attractive. The attraction you speak of is only relevant if you know the people personally.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Women expect me to shave my facial hair, is it so unreasonable that I expect the EXACT SAME thing from them? Am I shallow for that???


WAIT, you have facial hair??? Stop that shaving, RIGHT NOW!!

I am also in Team Tina (Fey)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> WAIT, you have facial hair??? Stop that shaving, RIGHT NOW!!
> 
> I am also in Team Tina (Fey)


I have patchy facial hair, so I guess to the untrained eye I wouldn't have facial hair. To owls, hawks and other sharp visioned animals though, I'd be seen as having quite a respectable beard!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I have patchy facial hair, so I guess to the untrained eye I wouldn't have facial hair. To owls, hawks and other sharp visioned animals though, I'd be seen as having quite a respectable beard!


To owls, hawks and other sharp visioned animals, I'd be seen as having quite a respectable ****. SO what's your point BetaBoy?? :haha


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> To owls, hawks and other sharp visioned animals, I'd be seen as having quite a respectable ****. SO what's your point BetaBoy?? :haha


My point is, I'm going to start befriending owls, hawks and other sharp visioned animals, their strong vision will definitely make me feel well endowed down there!Thank you for suggesting that buddy!

Wow, this really derailed this thread!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I sort of look owl-ish. Let's be friends.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> I sort of look owl-ish. Let's be friends.


I'm way too attracted to owl looking people to only be friends... sorry to say....


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I'm way too attracted to owl looking people to only be friends... sorry to say....


Well, if it's all mutual, why not?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Moot point? I find Tina Fey attractive although I do not know her personally. I also do not know Miranda Kerr, or Scarlett Johansson for that matter yet still find them attractive. The attraction you speak of is only relevant if you know the people personally.


You may not know them personally, but you must _feel_ like you do, right?
I mean you think Tina Fey is attractive because her looks, but it's likely more than that...like her sense of humor, attitude, things like that. That's all a part of her personality.

I think this thread is a little ridiculous, to be honest haha. You can't blame someone for finding another person attractive, for any reason. Not all girls think this Jacob guy is attractive. He has an athletic body, and a lot of girls are attracted to that. A lot aren't, too.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

gooooo team jacob x edward 









even though i think twlight sucks and gay i must admit i do respect jacob because hes a skinny guy a hard gainer that gained muscles. and as a fellow skinny guy i know how freaking hard it is for hard gaineres(and i am skinny right now)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

benyamin said:


> even though i think twlight sucks and gay i must admit i do respect jacob because hes a skinny guy a hard ganer that gained muscles and as a fellow skinny guy i know how freaking hard it is for hard gaineres(and i am skinny right now)


Taylor Lautner is such a mesomorph it isn't even funny. Just hearing him talking about bulking up makes me puke.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to say that this is just a stupid thread; sorry. What's wrong with some teenybopper girls (or their mothers) drooling over a guy because of his looks? Why do they have to care about his personality? Lautner is filming a movie in my town right now (actually, in my high school), and reportedly kids are trying to search out locations where he'll be to get a glimpse. Do they care what his opinions are? No; they just like his looks. As for my celebrity crushes, while I like the characters they portray, the interviews I've watched and read from them have actually made me dislike their personalities. But that doesn't stop me from liking their looks.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> The problem is that they're basing attraction off looks, instead of including personality. It would be just as bad if a guy did it about girls.
> 
> Relationships are built on common interests, personalities that are in common, and balance and understanding. *Where does that come in, with Taylor Lauter? None of these girls know him, for all they know he could be completely incompatible with them...yet I'll bet if he agreed to marry them, they'd agree instantly. And not regret it till a few days later.
> 
> *Our society is driving more towards a 'looks' society. Get what's quick and easy. If something looks good, it IS good...regardless of whether it's good for YOU.


You can base attraction off anything you want. Some people care about looks, others about money, others about personality, and most about all of the above and more. Stop judging people.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Girls are always complaining about guys being shallow...well, they refuse to admit that they're *just as shallow.
> 
> *So much for guys being more looks oriented, and girls being more personality oriented. It's all a load of bull.


This is correct. Hit the gym hard and in a few months, you will be on the other side of this argument. Stop complaining about the way human nature works.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

AlwaysOnTheOutside said:


> This is correct. Hit the gym hard and in a few months, you will be on the other side of this argument. Stop complaining about the way human nature works.


yeah even though i am a skinny week guy i think the gym is awesome and i wana bulk up and build muscles like taylor guy i mean he got some pretty awesome built in my opinions the perfect muscle built i mean its not too big and ugly not too small just perfect.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

benyamin said:


> yeah even though i am a skinny week guy i think the gym is awesome and i wana bulk up and build muscles like taylor guy i mean he got some pretty awesome built in my opinions the perfect muscle built i mean its not too big and ugly not too small just perfect.


This guy doesn't look that strong to me. I have lifted weights for over a decade so I can tell pretty good. He is somewhat strong, but mostly he looks good because of his low body fat. He could stand to gain 20-30 lbs. though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> My question was why do these girls drool over a celebrity who couldn't care less about them as people?


Because he's a celebrity with a good looking body. Deep down they all know they will never get with him, but that won't stop them from hoping or even fantasizing about it.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I hope you're not
1) Observing the behaviour of a group of "twi-hard" women, and assuming that all women are the same.

2) Assuming that because a female enjoys having a crush on a muscular celebrity she won't be remotely interested in the skinny, kind, interesting guy-next-door.

Admiring attractive people doesn't make someone "shallow." It is possible to swoon over a celebrity, but to also recognise that looks aren't everything, and it's worth getting to know people.

Many women find skinny guys attractive, and there are some who like the idea of a little pot belly, too. Look here.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

benyamin said:


> gooooo team jacob x edward
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho-yay!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Would you watch tv shows (particularly about drama and relationships) that involved only less attractive women? A certain type of main character is often required to make a show or movie interesting and (possibly unfortunately) that happens to usually be the hottest guy or girl they can come up with to appeal to the opposite gender. I've tried to watch several shows, usually scifi related, that guys said are great only to be extremely bored while watching a very appealing female character generally wearing something revealing or cute run about doing things guys would fine sexy or impressive for a female. I fail to understand that just as much as guys fail to understand shows with hot male characters doing things that would normally seem dumb or boring.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

TEAM EDWARD!!1!111 

OH MA GAWD! OH MA GAWD! HE IS SO MUCH BETTA THAN JACOB! I WANT HIS BABY, BITE ME BABY, BITE MEEH!

*swoons*


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:haha


Homersxchild said:


> TEAM EDWARD!!1!111
> 
> OH MA GAWD! OH MA GAWD! HE IS SO MUCH BETTA THAN JACOB! I WANT HIS BABY, BITE ME BABY, BITE MEEH!
> 
> *swoons*


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

U know, it could be because they are just trying to fit in and be cool, even tho they really don't feel that way or feel neutral on the subject.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

So he's asking why women like muscular guys?? lol I can't believe this is a serious thread!!! 
Start working out and you will get a hard on just by looking at yourself in the mirror! 

Alwaysontheoutside is right. Once you start working out your attitude will change. Right now you're just making excuses. I know cuz I was the same as you. 

btw, which do you prefer? Skinny girls or fat girls?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Akane said:


> Would you watch tv shows (particularly about drama and relationships) that involved only less attractive women? A certain type of main character is often required to make a show or movie interesting and (possibly unfortunately) that happens to usually be the hottest guy or girl they can come up with to appeal to the opposite gender. I've tried to watch several shows, usually scifi related, that guys said are great only to be extremely bored while watching a very appealing female character generally wearing something revealing or cute run about doing things guys would fine sexy or impressive for a female. I fail to understand that just as much as guys fail to understand shows with hot male characters doing things that would normally seem dumb or boring.


This is basically it. And frankly, I don't understand the appeal of either side. There are loads of movies and TV shows of the type you described that I couldn't be paid to endure sitting through, even though a lot of guys must eat them up if they continue to sell.

Maybe I just compartmentalize my needs and wants more than the average person... if I feel like watching "appealing female characters" doing something "cute and impressive," that's what my special 500 GB hidden folder is for (sort of kidding ). I can't recall a time I've ever let a hot girl in the cast influence my opinion of or desire to see an actual show or film.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Manfi said:


> So he's asking why women like muscular guys?? lol I can't believe this is a serious thread!!!
> Start working out and you will get a hard on just by looking at yourself in the mirror!
> 
> Alwaysontheoutside is right. Once you start working out your attitude will change. Right now you're just making excuses. I know cuz I was the same as you.


And this is one of the biggest reasons I can't bear the thought of even walking into the gym: because the only thing I can imagine worse than being a beanpole girls don't want is being an obsessive gym rat who goes around telling everyone who isn't that they need to step it up and devote hours per day and hundreds of dollars per month towards achieving physical changes that are primarily aesthetic.

Perhaps you failed to consider that:

1. Some guys have a much harder time putting on the pounds than others. The myopic attitude that "I did it so you can too" is _disgustingly_ prevalent among guys who work out these days. Everyone's individual circumstances are different. Just as one trivial example, I've been having some nasty digestive problems for the past year or so, and there's no way I'd be able to overeat to the extent needed to gain significant muscle mass right now.

2. Being skinny is not inherently unhealthy, so your comparison to fat girls doesn't exactly hold up. Sure, there are some skinny guys (like myself) who have a poor diet and don't exercise enough, but it's possible to be in optimal health and still not have the "muscular" look at all. In such cases, should the guy really jump through hoops just to change his appearance and nothing more?


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think if guy culture was tolerant of drooling, starry-eyed fanboys, you'd probably see the same thing happening with young teenage boys. It's just that it wouldn't be cool if a 14-year-old boy started squealing and then passed out when he saw Felicia Day at Comic-Con or Megan Fox in Transformers. His friends would call him a ***** and constantly make fun of his swooning over a celebrity crush. 

However, that kind of behavior isn't judged as harshly in teenage girls, who are already expected to be giddy and emotional over nothing. I doubt adolescent girls are any more shallow than their male peers, but a double standard allows them to express their shallowness in a more exuberant way.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't get it >_<

Malnurished, thin, emoesque over feminine guy is hot?

I'm so confused by life sometimes.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Confused? By different people liking different types of people?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well, some girls find this dude attractive:










I don't get this either, but I guess different strokes for different folks. There are some pretty hot girls who have crushes on Marilyn Manson (remind me to vomit later.)


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

anomalous said:


> ...the only thing I can imagine worse than being a beanpole girls don't want is being an obsessive gym rat who goes around telling everyone who isn't that they need to step it up...


:yes


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Tons of girls have crushes on Daniel Radcliffe, Josh Groban, Michael Cera, Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy, Vince Vaughn-- all of whose public personas or talent are probably more appealing to these girls than their looks.

I can't think of any female counterparts to these dudes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

emptybottle2 said:


> Tons of girls have crushes on *Daniel Radcliffe*, Josh Groban, Michael Cera, Pete Wentz from Fall Out Boy, Vince Vaughn-- all of whose public personas or talent are probably more appealing to these girls than their looks.


Please stop insinuating my boyfriend is not incredibly attractive.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was talking pre-_Equus_ & with the HP glasses, obviously


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So was I.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Where are these girls that like Harry Potter, and nerdy looking men, around here? I wish I could find one.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> I've never been able to understand why girls want guys with muscles. To me, I *like *having skinny arms. I'd like to lose the beer belly, because it's unhealthy, but if I was a beanpole I'd be super happy, because that's who I am inside. I'm not a jock, I don't even like sports. I consider myself a trendy, artistic, quirky guy.


Who says you have to be a jock or like sports to be in good physical shape? I'm sorry, but being skinny is not being in good shape. Muscles show strength while being skinny shows physical weakness.



WintersTale said:


> The problem is that they're basing attraction off looks, instead of including personality. It would be just as bad if a guy did it about girls.
> 
> Relationships are built on common interests, personalities that are in common, and balance and understanding. *Where does that come in, with Taylor Lauter? None of these girls know him, for all they know he could be completely incompatible with them...yet I'll bet if he agreed to marry them, they'd agree instantly. And not regret it till a few days later. *
> 
> Our society is driving more towards a 'looks' society. Get what's quick and easy. If something looks good, it IS good...regardless of whether it's good for YOU.


Where are you getting the idea that girls want this poster-boy for a relationship?

Like it or not, initial attraction is physical. That's nature. Lets pretend I didn't have the issues talking with women I find attractive for a second here... If I was dating a girl I found attractive, and she turned out to be a dumber than a doorknob or a complete *****, I would no longer be with her. Unfortunately for a girl I find unattractive, I'm sorry, she may be a nice person, but that doesn't make her attractive to me. In the end, attraction is a complete package of intellectual and physical qualities.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Where are these girls that like Harry Potter, and nerdy looking men, around here? I wish I could find one.


 they don't exist anywhere


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It's true. I am merely a figment of all y'all's imaginations.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> ^It's true. I am merely a figment of all y'all's imaginations.


Ah HA, the TRUTH COMES OUT!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^

Super hot chicks that want you to spend all your time lusting over my nerdy self on the internet instead of asking them out in real life paid Leonardo DiCaprio to plant me in your mind.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly its more about his personality. He is so lovable the way he talks and is really down to earth. If it were about looks others would win, but his personality wins us over.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

anomalous said:


> And this is one of the biggest reasons *I can't bear the thought of even walking into the gym: because the only thing I can imagine worse than being a beanpole girls don't want is being an obsessive gym rat who goes around telling everyone who isn't that they need to step it up and devote hours per day and hundreds of dollars per month towards achieving physical changes that are primarily aesthetic.
> *
> Perhaps you failed to consider that:
> 
> ...


Well you don't need to be a "gym rat." I've never stepped foot inside a gym, not once in my life! I only work out 3 times a week which totals to less then 3 hours a week (plus a little cardio)!!! I only said that because I have the exact same problem as you two do. I don't know what you thought but I probably have a harder time gaining than you. I was 125 pounds not too long ago and I'm only 143 right now.

I also agree with you on the skinny thing. Being skinny is actually much healthier than being a big muscular dude. You're just not getting my point. He is complaining that women are shallow and I asked him if he likes skinny girls or fat girls because the majority of men go for skinny fit girls. Does that mean men are shallow? No! That's just what we're attracted to. Same with women.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Honestly its more about his personality. He is so lovable the way he talks and is really down to earth. If it were about looks others would win, but his personality wins us over.


How do you know anything about his personality when all you see is how he is on camera? You don't know him personally.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

benyamin said:


> gooooo team jacob x edward


I approve of this message


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

just have to say... I HATE Twilight.
ughhhh...
XD


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

I really have no idea what the hell is going on...



Madison_Rose said:


> I hope you're not
> 1) Observing the behaviour of a group of "twi-hard" women, and assuming that all women are the same.
> 
> *2) Assuming that because a female enjoys having a crush on a muscular celebrity she won't be remotely interested in the skinny, kind, interesting guy-next-door. *
> ...


oh ****, guilty...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I would actually watch Twilight if that picture was a screenshot from the movie.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I would actually watch Twilight if that picture was a screenshot from the movie.


 ditto. lol


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Edward and jacob are both extremely good looking people.. and if you wikipedia attractiveness i think it has certain features and body proportions etc (for both men and women) and it turns us on bc biologically they would be the best selection to reproduce with.
It would be hard to reproduce with a vampire though, so I'd select Jacob ... lol.. I think i need a cold glass of water now hahaha!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> .. If it were about looks others would win, but his personality wins us over.


Bollocks Sturm! I call bollocks on that one. :b


----------



## Steffen (Aug 14, 2010)

If you really believe that that is what's important you can lose the weight and build the muscle much easier than dealing with the real reason you can't get women: your personality (including shyness).

Also, don't confuse gushing with real attraction.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

^Exactly

R. Pattinson is skinny and just as big a hearthrob. He's also facially attractive (I guess), while Taylor is widely regarded in the world of celebrity gossip blogs as a "butterface." I hope this fact will be comforting to you cute but body-insecure guys out there.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Well it probably took them a little while to pick their jaws up off the floor, after seeing a *guy *complaining about *girls* being shallow~


As usual, spot on.

There are stereotypes for each gender. Examples can be found on the cover of any fitness magazine (or fashion or...any cover now I think about it). I don't see why there needs to be a thread that picks on one gender. Honestly that's a trend with this forum. It's guys vs. girls and I just don't understand it.

Though for the record. Nothing about Twilight, the actors, the movies, the books, appeal to me in the slightest. I like a guy who takes care of himself and is healthy looking. That doesn't mean he has to sport a six pack. Simple.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

Well why do girls like this guy 


















in soviet russia the train won't hit the bieber,the bieber will hit the train


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Because they're girls. Not women.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

benyamin said:


> Well why do girls like this guy


Well, it seems there are a lot of girls who will fall head over hells for _anyone_ Hollywood or the recording industry shoves down their throats. Hell, I've even heard a few comment on how adorable Michael Cera is and how they'd "totally do him" given the chance! (That should be particularly hilarious and ironic for most guys on this board). I'm beginning to doubt even disfigurement, malnourishment, Autism, or obesity would be a barrier to female adoration for the these force-fed pop stars and big-name actors.

Given this, I think the OP is reading far too much into the Twilight phenomenon. The guy just happens to be muscular. Looking back over the past decade or two, you can find male heartthrobs of almost any shape and size. The only qualities they share in common are (a) fame, and (b) the domino effect where certain girls will lust after him just because he's famous, and then a bunch more girls will lust after him because his popularity somehow makes him desirable.

If anyone has the right to complain about an unrealistic standard of beauty set by celebrities, it's girls. Us men have actual standards for what's drool-worthy, and they can only be bent so much by handing a gal a guitar and mic or putting her in an action flick. :b



>


lmao


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

anomalous said:


> Looking back over the past decade or two, you can find male heartthrobs of almost any shape and size. The only qualities they share in common are (a) fame, and (b) the domino effect where certain girls will lust after him just because he's famous, and then a bunch more girls will lust after him because his popularity somehow makes him desirable.


Yeah, they talked about this in an evolutionary psychology class. Women need to evaluate all these guys to find a good mate, which is kind of a difficult process. A shortcut is to see who other women are lusting after. Oh, everyone likes him, so he must be awesome.

It's why they planted screaming girls in the audience at some early pop concerts - a way of manufacturing celebrity.


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

anomalous said:


> Hell, I've even heard a few comment on how adorable Michael Cera is and how they'd "totally do him" given the chance!


I've said this before. Many times.

I prefer my guys skinny and awkward. I would NEVER go for a guy like Tayor Lautner, just as much as I would never go for a guy like John Wayne Gacy. I'm being serious here- I find baby faces and muscles almost repulsive- I think because they intimidate me. I guess everyone has a type. I like nerds and hipsters. Some girls like Taylor Lautner.

EDIT: okay, went back and read the original post. fair enough, you did say that you don't think ALL women are like this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Like I've said before, I understand this phenomenon better now. And it's not only limited to women, guys do it as well.

Regardless, stupid thread, and I apologize.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

*Hell, I've even heard a few comment on how adorable Michael Cera is and how they'd "totally do him" given the chance! (That should be particularly hilarious and ironic for most guys on this board).*



whats wrong with michael cera?, hes a good looking guy


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

benyamin said:


> *Hell, I've even heard a few comment on how adorable Michael Cera is and how they'd "totally do him" given the chance! (That should be particularly hilarious and ironic for most guys on this board).*
> 
> whats wrong with michael cera?, hes a good looking guy


We could debate his looks all night, but the undeniable irony is that he's always cast as the stereotypical loser virgin nice-guy who can't get girls. Honestly, his real-life persona doesn't seem much different, based on an interview I saw.

You could change his name and drop him into any American high school, and he'd be beaten into the ground with ridicule and mockery from guys and girls alike. _That's_ why it's funny to hear girls gush over him. I'm not doubting there are a few girls who actually like his type, but certainly not in any real numbers. If they existed in numbers, SAS wouldn't be chalk full of guys *****ing about being 2x/3x year old virgins, because his characters' naivety and lack of "game" is exactly what most guys here suffer from.

I just thought he was a perfect example of the "bandwagon attraction" phenomenon among teen girls (and sometimes young women) that LostPancake also mentioned.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Kind of reminds me of this former close friend of mine (clothes and pose). Except Cera would win.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Girls like that- women do not. This guy is at the heart of the tween industry that targets preteen girls. At that age it's all hormones and no sensible thoughts.

Mature minded women aren't dead set on this. My sister who is extremely beautiful prefers skinny guys. Her last boyfriend was obsessed with Vietnam and liked anime, and read all the time. He was really nice, and he was certainly attractive, but in a much different way than this guy. He was literally almost the same weight as my sister.

The purpose of the media is to sell- it is not to portray reality. Remember that


----------



## Pamela Isley (Aug 15, 2010)

*Oh, jacob*

Alright, not one of those crazy fans. I enjoy the books and movies. But Taylor really is a hottie. Coming from someone who liked him in the first one before he could bench me, you have to at least give the guy credit. You kow he works hard for those traps. Have you ever watched interviews or did you see his Saturday night live skit? The guy on top of being a hunk is genuinely funny. And he has been doing MMA since he was like 4 or something. oh, MMA is mixed martial arts, in case you didn't know. SO for me its not just the ten pack... yeah thats right there is TEN, I counted, but he seems like a cool dude, and anyone who knows capoeira is good in my book. Plus how many other Native stars are there? Natives don't have that much, and Hollywood is not big for us. Go pick on Jersey shore or something. lol no rudeness intended of course. We aren't all completely shallow. Side note, Robert Pattinson is a hunk too, strong silent type he's my roomies favorite.

Everyone I know makes fun of me, but I love Michael Cera. He is Adorkable. Cracks me up.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

Michael cera is naughty naughty


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

pamela isley said:


> alright, not one of those crazy fans. I enjoy the books and movies. But taylor really is a hottie. Coming from someone who liked him in the first one before he could bench me, you have to at least give the guy credit. You kow he works hard for those traps. Have you ever watched interviews or did you see his saturday night live skit? The guy on top of being a hunk is genuinely funny.* and he has been doing mma since he was like 4 or something*. Oh, mma is mixed martial arts, in case you didn't know. So for me its not just the ten pack... Yeah thats right there is ten, i counted, but he seems like a cool dude, and anyone who knows capoeira is good in my book. Plus how many other native stars are there? Natives don't have that much, and hollywood is not big for us. Go pick on jersey shore or something. Lol no rudeness intended of course. We aren't all completely shallow. Side note, robert pattinson is a hunk too, strong silent type he's my roomies favorite.
> 
> Everyone i know makes fun of me, but i love michael cera. He is adorkable. Cracks me up.


lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

benyamin said:


> Michael cera is naughty naughty


Bahahahaha. Oh man I would do Micheal Cera so many times before I would even look at Taylor Lautner.


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

OH screw taylor or robert heres the real badass guy who gets the chicks


----------



## Jellybean2010 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes it's true, I'm afraid most of us are somewhat shallow in this regard. Girls judge guys on appearances as much as guys judge girls. It's not right but it's reality. Though I've never understood why this information shocks most males.

I think the reasons why girls like well toned men are actually pretty complex, but in my opinion it's likely the result of social conditioning(ken had a six pack and that was good enough for barbie after all) and instinct. Most men like a girl that looks healthy and slim with an hour glass figure and doe eyes as these features tend to be associated with femininity. Women like a well toned man because it makes him look strong, athletic and healthy. Also regardless of where they stand on the feminism spectrum most females are drawn to a man that looks like he can protect them. Muscles tend to lend an air of masculinity to guy which attracts women in a very primal way.

But don't get me wrong, if a guy looks great but also acts like a jerk he looses attractiveness points very quickly. Personality wise women find gentle nurturing most attractive. That's why Spencer Rowell's iconic picture of a well muscled guy delicately holding a baby became so popular...it visually depicts all the aspects of guy that women are instinctively drawn to...health, strength, protectiveness, ability to nurture etc


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Not going to lie, but I like them chubby cos I'm a weirdo.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

"Yes it's true, I'm afraid most of us are somewhat shallow in this regard. Girls judge guys on appearances as much as guys judge girls. It's not right but it's reality. Though I've never understood why this information shocks most males."

You're lumping people together into a group called "girls" which is problematic. It would be a sweeping generalisation (and an expression of limited thinking) to assume that all girls judge all guys in the same way and even in the same way according to appearance.

"I think the reasons why girls like well toned men are actually pretty complex,"

The assumption is that girls (I assume you mean "all girls" in this context) like toned men. Some women don't like the muscle look.

"but in my opinion it's likely the result of social conditioning(ken had a six pack and that was good enough for barbie after all)"

I've seen the Ken dolls and to be honest, there's not much of a six pack there. Indeed, there's huge evidence where the Ken Doll is concerned to argue that he's more metro-sexual than muscular. I mean, he was never exactly a "man's man/doll" now was he?

"and instinct. Most men like a girl that looks healthy and slim with an hour glass figure"

Erm...hang on just a second here. Most men? Men can and do like women of all shapes and sizes for various reasons.

" and doe eyes as these features tend to be associated with femininity."

Are they?

"Women like a well toned man because it makes him look strong, athletic and healthy."

This may be the reason why some women may like the "well toned man". A lot of women don't like that look for various reasons. There's also evidence to suggest that some women find the well toned man pretentious, in love with himself and even effeminate.

"Also regardless of where they stand on the feminism spectrum most females are drawn to a man that looks like he can protect them."

Sweeping generalisation and limited thinking. Also massive assumption. "looks he can protect them" is more than open to individual interpretation and there's also an argument for the fact that the whole "protection" thing would be more to do with character, confidence and the way a man carries himself than it would be to do with looks.

"Muscles tend to lend an air of masculinity to guy which attracts women in a very primal way."

Perhaps. Some women may go for the muscle man look. Others may not.

"But don't get me wrong, if a guy looks great but also acts like a jerk he looses attractiveness points very quickly. Personality wise women find gentle nurturing most attractive."

Different women are going to find different personality traits attractive. Indeed, the same woman can find different personality traits attractive and unattractive over a time period and the whole thing is fluid and ever changing as what she wants changes.

"That's why Spencer Rowell's iconic picture of a well muscled guy delicately holding a baby became so popular...it visually depicts all the aspects of guy that women are instinctively drawn to...health, strength, protectiveness, ability to nurture etc"

And is that type of guy attractive to the women who don't want children? Can the belief system hold itself. Because some women are not going to care too much about strength, protectiveness or ability to nurture or anything else which is assumed by a belief system informed by false ideals about what is supposed to be masculine. Many things can be masculine. It is not set in stone.

There is a belief system floating about that you have to look a certain way/conform to a certain type of look in order to attract or be attractive to women. Now, this belief system still holds me back as much as it holds anyone else back but it is a belief system. The enemy of attraction is not lack of muscles. Heck, the amount of times I've seen a larger than average man and then seen his rather hot girlfriend. You see men without the six pack dating and attracting women. The enemy of attraction is insecurity. I've stood at parties with male models who are talking to me because they can't approach or talk to women and those women, despite their looks, are not coming over to talk to them.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I like lean guys with visible muscle mass because it reflects a lifestyle I find attractive for what it takes as a person...dedication, commitment, sacrifice. Plus, being healthy means better at dealing with stress and less risk of ailments in older age. Looks are only a bonus when it comes to being healthy.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I wish it was as easy to explain as get a tan, exercise hard, and eat right...

Guys never really know why girls find certain guys attractive. They make a lot of bad choices for some reason. But, we also don't understand why Justin Beiber, Michael Cera, and boy bands (or any other guy like them) gets the attention they do. A lot of us looked just like them, yet no girls liked us, let alone stalked us and hung posters of us on their walls...


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

These guys are celebrities though-- unlike other average looking guys; they have been in movies where they portrayed charismatic, sweet, interesting _'heroes'_. 
I'm not a 'celebuphile' in the least... but I can understand how girls will _'fall for'_ regular looking guys on the big screen because they are playing a part- and that part is their dream guy- or just a sweet/awkward guy they would want to be around because he'd make them feel good about themselves; like he did for his love interest in the movie.

Movies are fantasy.
It's much easier to be in love with a _'perfect' _fantasy than to look for a _'normal'_ guy in this _'boring'_ world of reality.
XD


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

Classified said:


> I wish it was as easy to explain as get a tan, exercise hard, and eat right...
> 
> Guys never really know why girls find certain guys attractive. They make a lot of bad choices for some reason. But, we also don't understand why Justin Beiber, Michael Cera, and boy bands (or any other guy like them) gets the attention they do. A lot of us looked just like them, yet no girls liked us, let alone stalked us and hung posters of us on their walls...


They display a higher value and for that reason girls love them


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can understand why celebrities are hotter than the average guy or girl that looks like them...it's because they're *unattainable*, so they're more attractive.

For example, I'd love to bring my fantasy to life regarding Christina Aguilera, Avril Lavigne, Katy Perry, Sarah Michelle Gellar. Do I know anything about these women, other than I find them hot and enjoy their talent? No, but in my fantasy world, I can fantasize all I want and they're the 'perfect women.'

Like I said, I understand now. These girls go crazy over Taylor "Meathead" Lautner, because of his celebrity status. If he was Joe Blow down the street, and had those muscles, he'd probably be involuntary celibate, or at least not be as popular as he is now.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Men are so yucky! And dont ya just hate the way the keep infiltratin our threads? (and leavin da toilet seat up)

i say we put all the men onto an invisible boat and send them oot fer a long sail.


(but wont they sink if its invisisble? aye, but theyre too silly ta notice)

Please can i be a girl? men are weird-lookin buggers imo


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Women are far more beautiful than men.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't see the big deal about Taylor, Robert or Twilight movies whatsoever. None of them do anything for me... I think the people who are interested in anyone from Twilight is only interested because of the fantasy characters they play and still equate them to those characters outside the big screen.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am so sick of these threads aboot us ladies on this site.

Oh yeah sure we have the silky legs

Oh yeah sure we can make a queue to the toilets last 25 minutes longer than it should

Oh yeah sure we can make our eye-lashes sixt metres longer than they need to be (we have our reasons)

Oh yeah sure our curves are curvier than the coastline of Cuba

Oh yeah sure our shoppin trips take longer than a search for a kitten in the rain-forest

But we're worth it and you idiots would all be ****ed without us!

(so there)


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

Everyone has been attracted to a celebrity before, I've never been obsessed with one because most of them probably have **** personalities and are not the kind of people I'd socialize with. But that doesn't mean you can't find them attractive. It's not like I would want to date Taylor Lautner, but I still think he's hot. But when you're looking for a real relationship I doubt Taylor Lautner would make the cut for most people, unless you date purely on looks.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Taylor Lautner had to go on an intense exercise and eating program to get that body. I think that girls like Taylor since he is so modest and humble in interviews.


----------



## gonewiththewind (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know if I care about how hot Taylor Lautner's body is, but I heard he's a genuinely nice guy. The fact that he's a martial artist who has won many karate tournaments is also impressive.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I never understood the whole thing about twilight, way too overrated. None of the actors in that movie are that good looking. I like Vampire Diaries, at least its more appealing.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Women are far more beautiful than men.


True. :um

In before someone accuses old berry of hating men.


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

mbp86 said:


>


Lol, I used to be obsessed with him. He still good looking :teeth.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

My mom is a senior citizen and she loves Mr. Depp.


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

everyone has qualities they really desire to see in someone their after. It's not shallow to want Taylor Launter. He's hot, rich and actually a cool guy. Some woman really, really want that but I really, really don't care but you can't expect every girl to be like me just like no can expect every guy to be like you. 

You said you like petite brunettes which is cute but that cuts off 100's of different types of women. I wouldn't date Taylor but I'd smile if I saw him and gush of course to be honest. Some of those girls do a lot of that screaming and feening because everyone else is. If their best friend is Team Jacob than that's what their most likely going to be even if they really like Edward better. 

I have to ask though. You like brunettes but what if a very lovely sweet green eyed redhead girl had a liking to you? Would you consider her?

As for Robert Pattison, I love him! 
But girls don't rave over him because he's extremely shy and very, very awkward and he's older than all of us 16-19. 

Television tells young woman everyday that muscles, a great smile and awesome hair is all we're supposed to look for.

I can't get into that....


----------



## benyamin (May 11, 2010)

*You said you like petite brunettes which is cute but that cuts off 100's of different types of women. I wouldn't date Taylor but I'd smile if I saw him and gush of course to be honest.*

I dont think he means that he would only go for petite brunettes i think he means thats it just a preference.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Celebrity crushes are love of my life. When I cannot create relationships with real men, it is look which counts. I have my own obsessions and addictions with look. I do not actually care so much of male body, there is other things I look about man.

What comes to Jacob and Depp they both are adorable cute, I cannot resist...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't get why it's so weird that women are shallow too or that we actually find celebrities attractive.
I look at celebrities that look good and I look at good looking men that I pass by.It's a normal thing just like when men look at women that look good.

I've never been that attracted by muscular men,but other than I like most body shapes and I am able to appreciate that people have flaws.I like it when people aren't that perfect looking,but I'm weird with what I can be attracted to lol.
I am past my period of having serious crushes on celebrities.That's something that belonged in my teen years.I think I have evolved a bit from dreaming about having relationships with these guys or having posters of them on my wall.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

well, i'm a female and i've never understood the appeal of taylor lauter...yuck. his body isn't bad, but it can't make up for his face.

i've also never understood the appeal of USHER, johnny depp (well, maybe 20 years ago), brad pitt, george clooney, etc. they all look generic to me or not attractive at all. 

i guess when a male celebrity is overexposed, it also decreases their attractiveness, to me anyway.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I`ve never understood this appeal of some of these celebrities either but I guess as the saying goes, everyone is different. I know what I like and it isn`t _all_ about looks either. If you`re personality jumps out at me, then I`m going to notice you. If you are attractive on top of that, it`s a bonus. I`ve never been the kind of person noticing things like some random dudes muscles etc... if I already like you, I like you. If you`re in shape and attractive on top of that it`s all good and makes my attraction stronger mentally, emotionally _and_ physically.

The only actors I have ever thought were cool are Joaquin Phoenix, Casey Affleck and Ewan McGregor... all a bit kooky and rough around the edges, not muscle bound pretty boys. People with real personality and quirkiness and they are unique.

Plus dudes with huge muscles are not my thing. It actually turns me off. The whole pretty boy thing of hollywood is a bit ridiculous. That`s why I don`t even know who alot of the current celebrities are. I just don`t care.


----------



## LittleOwl (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally he isn't my type but you can't ask why girls are shallow without acknowledging that men are typically much more shallow when it comes to looks.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Ef Twilight and Taylor Lautner or whatever his name is. Every single magazine on every single rack has his face plastered all over it. I can't stand this guy or the Pattison guy or this Twilight obsession. I'm going to go sparkle now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Like I said, I love Twilight, but I don't see the appeal in a bunch of muscles. Why do girls scream at big muscles? I personally think David Bowie and Prince were much cooler, and they're not exactly muscle men.

Plus, Taylor can't act. He's basically cast because he's *good looking. *I can't watch the movies, because they ruin the story for me; I'd rather just read the books.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think he's that great looking since I don't care much for muscular-type lads. I look mostly at the face. I used to have celebrity crushes but that phase of my life ended when I was around 16, when I became smitten with this one guy in real life, and still am. Haven't been into a celebrity since that point.


----------

